# Dyslexia/Dyspraxia Schools



## torie68 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I am in search of schools that cater for children with specific learning problems, in our case dyslexia and dyspraxia. I have a 6.5yr old son and we will travel the world to get the help he needs. There is only one school in NZ designed to cater to the needs of kids like him and it allows only 24 students!!!!!!!!!! 
Any and all feedback is much welcomed.
Thank you


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

torie68 said:


> Hello all,
> I am in search of schools that cater for children with specific learning problems, in our case dyslexia and dyspraxia. I have a 6.5yr old son and we will travel the world to get the help he needs. There is only one school in NZ designed to cater to the needs of kids like him and it allows only 24 students!!!!!!!!!!
> Any and all feedback is much welcomed.
> Thank you


My daughters old school in England was known for it but it was not only learning challenged pupils so depends what you are looking for.

Mayville High School Southsea


----------

